#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Balletvloer dweilen

## blinder123

hallo,

je kent dat wel, voor aanvang nog effe de balletvloer dweilen. Maar met wat voor middel kun je dat het beste doen zodat het er een beetje netjes uitziet ?

alvast bedankt voor de tips

----------


## frederic

Gewoon een natte doek? Wel zien dat het kan drogen voor ze er op dansen, anders wordt het een valfestijn.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Juist geen schoonmaakmiddel gebruiken, bij een goede vloer zit er juist een laagje overheen dat ervoor zorgt dat je druppelvorming krijgt. 
Wij gebruiken altijd warm (niet heet) water, wordt de vloer ook meteen soepel van.

----------


## vester86

ik werk zelf bij een van de grote nederlandse balletgezelschappen.

dweilen altijd ZONDER schoonmaakmiddelen.
geen mop gebruiken (die verplaatsen het alleen maar en je krijgt er vreselijk lelijke vlekken mee bij zijlicht)
gewoon een grote trekker, grote dweil en in 1 beweging van links naar rechts. warm water (droogt sneller) en op tijd even water verversen.
collega-gezelschap gebruikt een dweilmachine (hako) ook zonder reinigingsmiddelen.

----------

